# AQ Modifier with ICD-9 ??



## terif (Jun 10, 2009)

A local office called us and told us that Medicare will not reimburse us for the AQ if it is attached only to the CPT.  Apparently it has to be on the ICD-9 also.  Has anyone else heard of this?  Teri F


----------



## LLovett (Jun 11, 2009)

What kind of local office? I have no idea how you would attach a modifier to an ICD-9 code. I think I would call them back and ask for this in writing from Medicare.

From what I understand about this particular modifier though, there is no longer any additional reimbursement being made by Medicare. I think that stopped last year.


Laura, CPC


----------



## terif (Jun 11, 2009)

*AQ Modifier*

In the part of CT we are in we do get the Physician Shortage Bonus from Medicare by adding the AQ modifier to our CPT's. It is a nice bonus check but apparently Medicare changed the rule and now stated that we needed to add the AQ to the ICD-9 also; it really isn't a modifier.  Medicare has been no help and the other feelers we have out haven't gotten back to us yet.


----------

